# Robert De Niro and Zac Efron Star in Dirty Grandpa Arriving on Unrated Blu-ray and DVD on May 17 from Lionsgate



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Robert De Niro and Zac Efron Expose All Their Outrageous Road Trip Antics in the New Unrated Version Arriving on Blu-ray™ Combo Pack, DVD and On Demand May 17 from Lionsgate
> 
> Digital HD Available April 26
> 
> ...


----------

